# MCC Beta 2016 - Ann Arbor, MI: May 14-15, 2016



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey, so I'm officially going to my first ever competition. 

I'm planning on helping out a lot and am only going to be there Saturday.

I figured since I have a ton of cubes if anyone was ever interested in trying a certain one I can bring it. I don't think I will have anything at the moment for sale but just to try or check out. 

Let me know if you plan on being there either way since this is my jump into the local community!


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 6, 2016)

Bumpity!

On a side note I've been picking up OH, 4x4 and blind. I'm just hoping to make the cut off.


----------



## biscuit (May 6, 2016)

Have fun! Competitions are pretty great. I think you already know them pretty well (you seem like that kind of person) but if you're planning on helping out, please read the regs thoroughly. If you do that, then I'm sure you'll have a blast, and be a bunch of help. If you ever want to come down to KC and staff...


----------

